# Singer sewing machine treadle conundrum



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a customers 1908 machine that needs a lot of work. It was refurbished poorly at some time. I need to give the customer an idea if this treadle stand is worth the cost of repairs. It needs a lot of work and most likely I'm going to have to replace some bad wood. I have refinished Singer tables before but never this far in disrepair. I have e some pics to show what shape it is in.
What say you? Is this treadle worth saving?














































Tis is a previous machine I restored.









After









Before


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I would think it is going to cost a lot to restore it !.
They are old…......but there are still lots out there…...the market here for them in decent condition is SOFT.
If the owner has sentimental value then I guess the cost to them wouldnt matter.
Would be a nice challenge !
Best of Luck….


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I've done a couple of them over the years, and it all staarts with the customers motivation.

Why, because of the intracies of the work. The last one I did I had at one point over 40 c-clamps at one time clamping little pieces of loose veneer. ...did that a couple of times, add the veneer, the time spent trimming it (still got the jig I used for that,

UP FRONT I told the last client it would be expensive, but becasue it was her grandmothers she was willing to pay the billl, which was a tad North of 600$ She coulda bought one on the antique market for much less, but that was her decision.

Find out her budget, cause someone may think it might only cost 35 bucks, and you will lose BIG TIME,

Believe me

for example, you may envision only replaceing top veneer but then discover that the cunderlay vemeer is loose too.

To my mind, you gotta get the budget/finances figured out before you even take it on.You'd be foolish not to do so. otherwise let someone else work for free!

Been there/done that

Eric in Calgary


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you both for your input.

Canadian Chip
It's not about the value for her it's a keep sake. I told her she would never recoop the cost. For me it is the challenge so I probably wouldn't charge her too much. The wood refurbishment isn't the challenge as much as the treadle parts.

Eric,
I hear you on the motivation and expense. The motivation is there and the cost I told her around $300. After looking at the piece a bit longer and getting you all opinions I think it might be a bit higher cost. I'll have to have another discussion with her. 
The folding top part isn't original and there are other pieces that have been replaced. There is a lot of parts that either have been or need to be replaced, either unrepairable or not original.

From the last one. I hear ya on the clamps.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

If yer getting into repairing little pieces of veneer, don't over look the use of drafting eraser shields to work glue underneath. Less than a few bucks each, and they willl be useful for working glue under the loose edges….they can also be cut with scissors. I generally keep a half dozen around the shop for exactly that purpose.

Good luck.

Eric


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! A trip down memory lane for me. My mother had an almost identical table when I was a kid over sixty years ago. It fell into disrepair when I was very young, and was probably tossed shortly thereafter. It is amazing how your mind's eye can recall small details like the metal frame and the treadle and especially the unique shape of the drawer fronts. I can still recall the pulleys and the round rubber belt that ran on them. Thanks for posting this, it brought back many memories.

I agree that the piece you show would need almost an entire rebuild and it would be a labor of love. Given enough time and money (and your prior experience, of course) it could happen, but my guess is that your estimate is way, way low. The wood on the piece you show in the pictures looks like little more than a template for making a clone, especially if the top is not original. You can reproduce the wooden portion of the table, but would it then be a keepsake?

Your mention of the treadle parts being a challenge for you is a concern. Is there something missing or broken? That might be a tougher challenge than the woodworking. If you can get all the parts required to attach the treadle to the machine (I am supposing that there actually is a sewing machine to go with the table) then you should be able to complete the woodworking to make this look and serve like new again. Will it still be a keepsake? I doubt it. Some of the original parts are already gone. Can you do it for $300? I sincerely doubt it, even in materials alone.

At any rate, it would be an interesting challenge. If you decide to take it on, let us know how it turned out.


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

You certainly will lose money on the deal. The only question is how much do you want to lose. My wife and I just retired from our yarn and fabric store where we restored antique spinning wheels, looms, sewing machines, etc. We live in an area where many homes are "off the grid" so treadle machines are greatly appreciated. We probably restored a half a dozen treadle machines per year but only for "favored", long term customers. We saw this activity as a loss leader to keep them coming into the store.

We would decline to tackle the one in your picture. Hard to tell however without seeing the decals on the machine itself (is it a "red eye", egyptian, etc.) That determines a great deal of its value once fully restored. For 1908 machines, the shuttle mechanism is also more difficult to come by than the later models.

You are also missing a number of parts on the treadle mechanism and a third drawer on the left hand side. Just about the only way to acquire replacement parts is to buy a second machine that you can cannibalize.

If you decide to proceed, let me know. I can at least share the sources I used for parts.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Eric,
Great idea of on the shield's in will look into those.

Kazooman,
The entire top is going to be replaced with curly maple. So just some cutting and glue really. I can do that. The problem lies with figuring out how the treadle works and if all the pieces are there. The ones I did before are electric. 
I think that she seems OK with the new parts because the machine is what she wants to be able to use. And I don't think anyone will really know or care she's not going to sell it as authentic or really have any plans to sell it.

Spindle Maker,
I'm a little in the same predicament. The lady is my friends girlfriend and I do a lot of work for him restoring 1900s era homes for him in the Shreveport area. Mainly windows, doors, and trim. So I will make it up on the backside. I took the job on mainly for the experience. For me it's a learning experience and I don't like to charge my normal price if it's new to me. I know I can fix it, but it's not my customers fault it will take me longer then it should. 
I didn't realize the drawer was missing I just figured it only had two. 
I would appreciate any info you have to share. It's all taken apart so I guess I'm on it for the long haul.

Thanks to all your boys help,
Bill


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

This is the machine. Needs some serious TLC itself. 
Who knows I might just go fishing.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unless the machine has sentimental value, I would not fix it.

There are still a lot of those out there in reasonable shape.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Red oak,
That's what I was thinking. Just need to find someone who knows if it is working properly or not. It's got some rust on it. I guess I was assuming it worked or why start the process.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've seen them as cheap as $50 in decent condition.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Rick,
I'm going to let the owner figure this one out. I don't know anything about fixing or really anything about the machine. There's a hundred antique stores around here. I'm sure one of them has one for sale if necessary.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

First off, form what I can see, that machine looks to be in rough shape.

My wife is a avid collector/restorer of treadle machines. I am just beginning to get into some of the cabinets that need repair. I would say cleaned up first (Howard Restor A Finish is amazing stuff followed by Howard Feed N Wax). You may be surprised what can be lived with as far as the finish. You have already restored one so you kind of know what you getting into.

Other repairs such as drawers aren't difficult. Repairs to the lifting mechanism can be a bit tricky if the parts are missing. Veneer repairs can be time consuming.

If major portions of veneer are loose that is easily fixed. In fact, on one I just did, I just reheated and to my complete surprise >100 yr old glue actually rebonded. (We'll wait an see on this one)

Bottom line: They have to want THAT cabinet because they could be into >$200 in repair charges. There are other out there in much better shape they could buy.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey RWE,
I appreciate the input. Restoring stuff is kind of my passion right now. It tends to be a lot more interesting for the moment. I would rather sit on a restored chair then a new one just made. 
As far as the top, it is beyond repair someone tried to restore it with plywood and some sort plastic stuff nailed on it for some reason. 
I will definitely look into the finishes you suggested. 
I just hope when I start getting it back together most of it will work and whatever doesn't can be repaired.
The lifting mechanism is bent over and missing the spring, definitely going to have to find a new one.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Bill, 
I agree there is a certain satisfaction in resurrecting an old piece of furniture. I just finished reveneering a top with QSWO (sawed myself) and have repaired several broken drawers, etc.

FYI I found this guy he's got a YouTube channel. I've learned quite a bit from watching. Hope it helps you.

The most difficult part for me is matching finishes. I'm playing around with that right now.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

RWE,
I certainly agree with the problem of matching the color. I've been doing that a lot with molding in old houses. Yeah, sure I can match old trim that's been abused for 100 years no problem. The people always ask, is that hard. 
Hey thanks for the link I will look him up for sure. 
Great job on the QSWO and good luck on the matching the color. 
I mix the stains in my Poly then apply it that way. Sometimes I'll apply a lighter stain to the wood then finish with the colored poly. Around here it's Red Mohogony for the most part.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, I took a piece of veneer and thought I had it matched to GF Antique Walnut gel stain.

Got home and discovered the red tones. So now I have the dark stain and have been playing round with some red mahogany dye powder but I'm not getting anywhere.

Do you think a red toner spray would work?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

It's tough to say, especially if your dealing with different species or even different aged woods.

I'm no finish savant I do trial and err, mostly err. When I start to mix and match, I'll thin down the base color then add the tone I'm looking for. e.g. start with Special Walnut, thin it down a little with some MS then add the color I'm looking for e.g.. Red tone or Red Mahogany. 
Sometimes I'll apply a light coat of the color I'm looking for then apply a second coat of the base color. e.p.. throw a light coat of red dye on then put a coat of special Walnut on.

I would say add some of your red tone in the stain and see what happens. 
Hope I answered your question.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope. In that era thousands of singer sewing machines were made. I have one in my living room. They can be had for $75-100 in functional condition.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Bill, I showed the pics to my wife. She said that any machine can be restored, but…..

Same with the cabinet, but Randy ^ is right this would be something to do for yourself you if you charged someone for your time it would be up to the owner, if there was sentimental value, etc.

She has gotten several machines running, some in the most horrible shape you can imagine. She uses GoJo hand cleaner (without grit) and TR3 Rosin Glaze both available at auto stores. If you decide to go that far, you can repaint and even buy replacement decals from Ebay.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks RWE,
I got a lot of the wood roughed out, so if I have the time and patience I will work on the machine. I told her I will at least take a look at it and see if there is anything I can do for it. 
Thank your wife for some ideas.

Bill


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Update…
I had all the pieces cut, sanded, and just about ready for finishing and two pieces cracked. I basically have to start from scratch. I was putting a screw in and for some reason it just cracked. I even pre-drilled and countersunk the piece. There's nothing like a good R&D project. The machine isn't functioning so it's either going to be hard art or she might try to find another machine but she still wants the table done. 
These two pieces, what a waste of good B.E. Maple and about 10 hours of work. I did find a bunch of replacement parts on eBay though.


----------

